# Lentil salisbury steaks



## powerplantop (Jan 10, 2018)

To the mixer with the beater attached add 1 cup vital wheat gluten, 1/4 teaspoon garlic powder, 1/4 teaspoon black pepper, 1/4 teaspoon onion and 1/2 teaspoon salt 1 tablespoon olive oil, 1 tablespoon vegan Worcestershire sauce, 1 cup cooked lentils (2 cups in total) and 1/2 cup water. Turn the mixer on low to start bringing the mixture together. Add in 1/2 cup bread crumbs (1 cup in total). Increase the mixer speed to medium and beat the crap out of the mixture for a few minutes to activate the gluten.

When the gluten is forming strings turn the mixer to low and add in the rest of the lentils and bread crumbs. Bring everything together and if needed added more water.

After everything has come together stop the mixer and form the mixture into eight patties. Fry them on medium heat until each side is crispy and set aside.

Now it’s time to make the gravy. In the same pan on medium heat with 1/4 cup of oil add 1/2 cup chopped onion, 1/2 cup chopped mushrooms and a pinch of salt. Cook until the onions just start to get come color. Reduce temperature to medium low and a little at a time add 1/4 cup of all-purpose flour. Add some flour mix and then add some more.

Keep stirring the roux until it gets some color. Slowly add in your veggie stock a little at a time, I used three cups. Add some stir it in, let it come to a simmer and add more until its a little thinner than you want. Season with salt and pepper to your taste.

Add the patties and simmer for a total of fifteen minutes flipping the patties every few minutes.

For a printable recipe and Nutrition info: Lentil Salisbury Steaks


----------



## caseydog (Jan 10, 2018)

Nice website, James. 

CD


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks for the recipe.   Will try it in the near future.


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 11, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Nice website, James.
> 
> CD



Thank you, it was very surprising to me how much work I had to put into something that looks so simple. The basic design is a template that I have seen a lot of other bloggers use. Since its nice and clean I like the look. And It will do almost anything I want by adding plug ins. 

That said getting all the plug ins working the way that I want did take a lot of time to educate my self on how to make them work and to use them. I love that the recipes calculate nutritional info. The site is capable to making a meal planner (when I get more recipes up) and can generate a shopping list. 

Now I just have to get more recipes uploaded.


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 11, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> Thanks for the recipe.   Will try it in the near future.



I would love to hear what your family thinks about the recipe. 

I will be posting a lot more vegetarian dishes.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm going to save this recipe.  I like lentils and think I would like this, but I know DH wouldn't eat it.


----------

